# "Good Night" - A Composition for my Aunt that Passed Away from Cancer



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

:tiphat:

Can you name the composition it is most inspired by?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Sad, yet dark piece. Interesting.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> Sad, yet dark piece. Interesting.


Thank you for listening. I've very proud of this work! It was an early masterpiece by my own evaluation, of course.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Of course. We should be proud of our music. That's the most important.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> *Can you name the composition it is most inspired by?*


First thing that came to mind was Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, first movement... am I right?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven (moonlight sonata) meets Satie. Impressive piece. Condolences.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bah, ninja'ed.:devil::tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for listening, yes, you guys nailed it, Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata first movement! I think it's in the same key, and has some quotes from the piece in it.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

For some reason, parts of your piece reminded me of piano ending of this song played live:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> For some reason, parts of your piece reminded me of piano ending of this song played live:


I can kind of see it, similar in mood, similar progression, similar melody, but quite distant at the same time, I think.


----------



## davidvharrison5 (3 mo ago)

Sorry, dude. I lost a grandmother to cancer last year, so I know more or less what you're going through.


----------

